# Little Boy in the SF Bay Area



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been checking everyday and yesterday there was nothing. Today - voila

River is being adopted!!!!! 
[attachment=47410icture_2.png]



Look at this cutie pie!!! He is in Fremont, Ca on the Furry Friend Rescue site

River information

[attachment=47050icture_2.png]

Here is the little bio on him on Pet Finder
"River is a very sweet boy, rides in car very well. Happy puppy, very social. Dog friendly. Needs to attend basic training classes and puppy social to keep him going on the right track. He is curious of the vet office cats, but doesnt seem like he wants to chase. Needs leash work. More info to come."


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww he is adorable. The link wont work for me though.
Hope he finds a home fast :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, poor little guy - hope he gets a great loving furever home soon!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby............he deserves a nice home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So, so very cute!!! Hope he finds his home right away. Link didn't work for me either, but when I went to the site and searched Malts in that area ... holy cow - there are SO MANY absolutely adorable babies looking for their forever families! This makes me so sad.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 17 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708460


> :wub: Aww he is adorable. The link wont work for me though.
> Hope he finds a home fast :wub:[/B]


He is adorable! I know he will get picked up fast!

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 17 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708464


> Aw, poor little guy - hope he gets a great loving furever home soon![/B]


He is young and will bring some family so much happiness.

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 17 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708471


> Poor baby............he deserves a nice home.[/B]


I wish I could get him!!! :wub: But with my son having a new puppy, it just won't work for me right now.
I am going to keep checking on him. :thumbsup: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 17 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708478


> So, so very cute!!! Hope he finds his home right away. Link didn't work for me either, but when I went to the site and searched Malts in that area ... holy cow - there are SO MANY absolutely adorable babies looking for their forever families! This makes me so sad.[/B]


I tried to fix the link, I hope it works now. 

Maybe someone from the San Francisco Bay Area will see this and snatch him up! rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

My goodness, where are all these California Malts coming from right now? I hope he gets a great home soon.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

He looks so sweet and lively! Thanks for the link. I'm going to forward it to a couple friends who mentioned they wanted to get a maltese boy and see if works out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww bless his Fury heart...Praying he finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish I lived out there....I would take him in a heartbeat! Poor little fella! :-(


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Shoot!

I live a couple towns away and I just can't look into this to get him!

I am too overwhelmed with my new puppy and Wolfie (they are still getting their bearings with each other) and other stuff (work, family) right now to do anything.

Praying a decent, loving, forever home gets him (or got him) ASAP!

Furry Friends is pretty diligent about finding a good fit for the dogs they place and it seems they have him out of the pound.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

He is cute but hard to tell much with his coat in such a mess. I bet he is matted to the skin and will get shaved. Hope he finds a good home soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 18 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708963


> He is cute but hard to tell much with his coat in such a mess. I bet he is matted to the skin and will get shaved. Hope he finds a good home soon. :thumbsup:[/B]



I'm a little surprised at his appearance. I would think the rescue organization would post a pic, after he was groomed.
This looks like the shelter pic.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jan 18 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708903


> Shoot!
> 
> I live a couple towns away and I just can't look into this to get him!
> 
> ...


I felt the same way. My son kept saying we can't have two puppies right now with Mateo and Molly. But I know Furry Friends will find a good home for him. I called but there is no one available to check. Going to keep checking on their site and on petfinder.
He is a cutie!


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 18 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708965


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 18 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708963





> He is cute but hard to tell much with his coat in such a mess. I bet he is matted to the skin and will get shaved. Hope he finds a good home soon. :thumbsup:[/B]



I'm a little surprised at his appearance. I would think the rescue organization would post a pic, after he was groomed.
This looks like the shelter pic.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is in a foster home right now and I believe that picture was when they picked him up at the Hayward shelter. There are so many dogs right now up here in all the shelters and at the rescue organizations. The economy and the people moving out of the bay area has forced many dogs into shelters and rescue.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 18 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709002


> He is in a foster home right now and I believe that picture was when they picked him up at the Hayward shelter. There are so many dogs right now up here in all the shelters and at the rescue organizations. The economy and the people moving out of the bay area has forced many dogs into shelters and rescue.[/B]



Yes, this is a nationwide problem. Very sad, and overwhelming, for both shelters, and rescues. 

Geeze, there are so many, aren't there? Bless their wee little hearts.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw him, but I thought I'm away at work too many hours a day to take a young and untrained dog like him.  

So I'm taking care of an adult, of other mixed small-breed ancestry, that was supposedly going to be euthanized after two months in a shelter! 

I still have one 100% maltese and one 50% maltese, so I hope I am still welcome here.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

God luck River!!!! Hope a friend of our SM family was able to bring you home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Soooo happy this little one got adopted! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope your new home is full of love and attention River! May your days be filled with sleeping, petting, cuddling, training, food, fun, and love!


----------

